# Rhinestone software needed to add to business



## teamd (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello, I have a heat press, an embroidery machine and a Roland GX-24 cutter and would like to add rhinestone decorating inhouse to my decorating garments. I need help with some rhinestone software to purchase that is easy to use, easy to install and can create quality designs. All information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

teamd said:


> Hello, I have a heat press, an embroidery machine and a Roland GX-24 cutter and would like to add rhinestone decorating inhouse to my decorating garments. I need help with some rhinestone software to purchase that is easy to use, easy to install and can create quality designs. All information is greatly appreciated.


Rhinestone software that is "Easy" to use and great quality designs?..

This is and will likely continue to be a hotly contested topic... Which rhinestone software is best for you only you can decide... I will suggest to take your time and do your research to see what suits you best... You can spend a lot of money on rhinestone software like lots of us have only to discover you don't like a particular workflow...

I can tell you some of my experiences... I have many rhinestone programs so I know how most of them work...

WinPC Sign 2012 is a popular choice from my perspective more about the price point of the software... It's feature set isn't extensive however... You mention "Easy" to use... I would say it's one of the "Easier" to use because really it's feature set isn't all that extensive so there isn't much to learn... But when you go to create a more complicated design... You might find it not so "Easy"... I think you might be able to get a demo to try it out... There is also a fairly good selection of video tutorials on YouTube... Nothing real indepth step by step... But there is some information to review...

OObling Synergy 17 - Home - Your source for all your garment decorating equipment and supplies.... They have a demo... It's on the higher end of the price range... .$599.00 or so...

Hot Fix Era... There is a demo available for it too... It has some neat features but lacks many features I would want...

For me nothing beats good old CorelDRAW... I use CorelDRAW to create all my embroidery designs, heat press vinyl designs, sign vinyl designs and now rhinestone designs... 


I would Google CorelDRAW Rhinestone and watch some of the videos you see on it and see if you like that workflow... 

My best suggestion... Watch lots of videos on YouTube... Try out a demo of the different rhinestone programs... For me no demo... skip it... It's not worth guessing it will do what you want... 

Pick 3 - 4 logos of varying degree of difficulty that are similar to the types of logos you want to create.. Send these to the software vendors you are considering and ask for a step by step video demonstration that is similar to those logos you submitted... If they don't have a step by step video demonstration so you get a good understanding how to tackle the logos you want to create ask for a live demonstration... If they don't want to offer that... I would look for a different software vendor...

The industry as a whole is lacking in real information... Lots of different rhinestones programs but as a whole very little detailed information how the programs work... 

So you will have to take some time do your research and see what works best for you... Or just spend a bunch a money and buy a few programs and then pick the one you like the best... LOL

There are many talented people here so if you have specific questions I'm sure there are others who can offer their input as well...

Kevin


----------



## teamd (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you so very much for taking the time to give me such helpful information! I sincerely appreciate ALL your advice and I will research research research and experiment!


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Teamd:

I am in the same boat as you and have researched the hell out of this forum and wherever I could find something. My conclusion was to purchase Corel Draw (X3, even though there are newer ones, this one seems to be popular), which I did (Ebay), because it is not as expensive as WinPCSign or DAS (Digital Arts Solution). 

I will also buy a rhinestone macro software to go with it, which will then do the rhinestone placement for you. I haven't quite decided, but I think it will be rStones. Other rhinestone softwares that have been mentioned on this forum are (I tried to not list the ones that I heard negative comments about):

Oobling, Easy Stones, DRAWStone, BlingIt, Hot Fix Era, StoneCutPro

I hope this helps.


----------

